# Super Bowl 2018: Übersicht der Film-Trailer mit Star Wars, Jurassic World - und einer Überraschung



## David Martin (5. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Super Bowl 2018: Übersicht der Film-Trailer mit Star Wars, Jurassic World - und einer Überraschung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Super Bowl 2018: Übersicht der Film-Trailer mit Star Wars, Jurassic World - und einer Überraschung*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Februar 2018)

Den Cloverfield-Streifen behalte ich im Auge. Fand die ersten beiden Filme bereits top.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Den Cloverfield-Streifen behalte ich im Auge. Fand die ersten beiden Filme bereits top.



Ich werde von Wackelkameras seekrank und halte Lars von Trier für noch unfähiger als Ed Wood. Ich halte auch nichts von Dogma 95. Ich hab ja hier so ein Programmkino drei Hauseingänge weiter, da gehen immer die Linksintellektuellen hin -- also Leute, die stolz darauf sind, keinen Fernseher zu haben, und das bei jeder Gelegenheit erzählen -- und ziehen sich die zähen sozialkritischen Streifen mit Anspruch rein. Mich hat man in diesem Kino schon seit Jahren nicht gesehen. Das Publikum da ist noch angestaubter als die mottenzerfressenen Vorhänge.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Februar 2018)

Star Wars: Solo, Jurassic World 2 und Mission Impossible 6 werde ich mir anschauen, die anderen Filme/Serien in der Liste interessieren mich nicht sonderlich


----------



## stevem (5. Februar 2018)

Solo: A Star Wars Story und A Quiet Place sehen am interessantesten aus und Avengers: Infinity War sah am langweilligsten aus, als ich den Trailer anschaute dachte ich mir nur: BOOOOORING, liegt aber vor allem daran das mir mittlerweile die ganzen Marvel und DC Filme sowas vom Hals raushängen und ich keinen davon mehr sehen kann .....


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Februar 2018)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich werde von Wackelkameras seekrank und halte Lars von Trier für noch unfähiger als Ed Wood. Ich halte auch nichts von Dogma 95. Ich hab ja hier so ein Programmkino drei Hauseingänge weiter, da gehen immer die Linksintellektuellen hin -- also Leute, die stolz darauf sind, keinen Fernseher zu haben, und das bei jeder Gelegenheit erzählen -- und ziehen sich die zähen sozialkritischen Streifen mit Anspruch rein. Mich hat man in diesem Kino schon seit Jahren nicht gesehen. Das Publikum da ist noch angestaubter als die mottenzerfressenen Vorhänge.



Nur der erste Cloverfield hat allerdings Wackelkamera, die zweite Auskopplung und der neue Film auf Netflix haben beide normale Steady-Cam 
Und was hat Lars von Trier damit zu tun?


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Februar 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Nur der erste Cloverfield hat allerdings Wackelkamera, die zweite Auskopplung und der neue Film auf Netflix haben beide normale Steady-Cam
> Und was hat Lars von Trier damit zu tun?



Lars von Trier und Wackelcam sind für mich Synonyme. Außerdem neige ich zur Seekrankheit, aus mir wird kein Matrose, geschweige denn ein Astronaut. Ich würde die Zentrifuge vollkotzen!


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Februar 2018)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Lars von Trier und Wackelcam sind für mich Synonyme. Außerdem neige ich zur Seekrankheit, aus mir wird kein Matrose, geschweige denn ein Astronaut. Ich würde die Zentrifuge vollkotzen!



Ach so  Kenne nur Antichrist von ihm glaube ich, da ist mir die Wackelkamera jetzt nicht so aufgefallen. Denke da immer eher an schlechte Horrorfilme bei Wackelkamera


----------

